# [mod_rewrite] Mal wieder ein Problem mit Ordnern...



## Klein0r (12. Februar 2009)

Tut mir leid das ich deswegen noch nen Thema aufmache.

Aber ich habe folgendes "Problem".
Eher einen Wunsch.

Und zwar:

```
domain.de/seite.html
soll werden => domain.de/index.php?load=seite

domain.de/seite-id-bla-bla.html
soll werden => domain.de/index.php?load=seite-id-bla-bla
```

*Das funktioniert schon  und soll auch so bleiben:*

```
RewriteEngine on

RewriteRule ^index.html$ index.php
RewriteRule ^([+-_0-9a-zA-Z]*)\.([hHtTmMlL]*)$ index.php?load=$1
```



*Jetz hätte ich aber gerne noch folgende Ergänzung:*

```
domain.de/user/seite.html
soll werden => domain.de/index.php?load=user_seite

domain.de/user/seite-id-bla-bla.html
soll werden => domain.de/index.php?load=user_seite-id-bla-bla

domain.de/user/public/seite-id-bla-bla.html
soll werden => domain.de/index.php?load=user_public_seite-id-bla-bla
```

Ist das irgendwie möglich? Ich bin leider total schlecht in Sachen regex. Und dann noch in Kombination mit mod_rewrite... Deswegen auch hier die Frage an die Profis. Wär euch sehr sehr sehr dankbar für einen Denkanstoß!
Ich weiß absolut nicht wie ich ansetzen soll!
Eigentlich müsste man ja nur die Slashes durch Unterstriche tauschen. Aber wie?

lg


----------



## Ch (12. Februar 2009)

So vielleicht:


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www.domain.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://domain.de/$1 [L,R=301]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} /([a-zA-Z]*)\/([a-zA-Z]\-*).html 
RewriteRule (.*)/%1/index.php?load=%2[L]

RewriteRule ^index.html$ index.php
RewriteRule ^([+-_0-9a-zA-Z]*)\.([hHtTmMlL]*)$ index.php?load=$1
```

Gruss


----------



## Klein0r (13. Februar 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort 

Allerdings sieht es für mich so aus, als wenn das "user" fest einprogrammiert ist?
Das ganze soll irgendwie dynamisch sein.

Allerdings überlege ich immernoch ob es so eine gute Idee ist - immerhin passen dann alle relativen Bildpfade (in HTML und CSS) nicht mehr, wel der Browser ja denkt er seine eine Verzeichnisebene höher. Da müsste man sich ein relativ kompliziertes Konzept überlegen damit der Browser damit klar kommt denke ich. Muss ich mal sehen wie genau man das machen könnte.

Nur das finde ich schöner als wenn in der Adressleiste direkt user_seite.html steht. Das würde ja ohne probleme funktionieren denke ich.

Aber mal sehen...
Das haben von euch doch sicher auch schon sehr viele gemacht. Eventuell hat da jemand einen Tipp wie man bei sowas die Pfadangaben in den Griff bekommt?

lg


----------



## Ch (14. Februar 2009)

Hoffe du hast die Änderung gefunden . Die relativen Pfade im CSS sind nicht von der htaccess betroffen!

Gruss


----------

